
ArangoDB 3.2 GA  RocksDB, Pregel, Fault-Tolerant Foxx and Satellite Collections - bjerun
https://www.arangodb.com/2017/07/arangodb-3-2-rocksdb-pregel-fault-tolerant-foxx-satellite-collections/
======
DeShadow
Very good news! :) RocksDB engine is a very big step of ArangoDB growth! I use
ArangoDB in some projects and it's absolutely fantastic: very powerful AQL
queries, very-very fast, good optimizations.

I checked alpha & beta versions of 3.2 and the improvements are really amazing
:)

------
lmeyerov
The graph layers look wonderful, I'm happy to see they have progressed so far!

The combination of Arango's new capabilities with Graphistry should be
interesting. So, if Arango graph users are interested in trying GPU visual
graph analytics for looking at more data at a time, our team is happy to share
access to
[http://github.com/graphistry/pygraphistry](http://github.com/graphistry/pygraphistry)
. Likewise, investigation teams digging daily into event & entity data
(security, fraud, patient journey, ...), we are piloting our visual playbook
automation & interactive investigation layer with medium & large enterprises,
and we'd love to chat about that as well. Either way, ping info@graphistry --
this sounds like a great match.

~~~
janemanos
Jan from ArangoDB here

Sounds cool, let's talk :) feel free to ping me jan.stuecke at ...

------
solisoft
Congratulations to the ArangoDB team ! With ArangoDB you can create powerful
applications using a multi models database and an API builder called Foxx. I'm
building all my apps now within ArangoDB/Foxx no more needs of server apps.

~~~
pluma
Thank you!

One thing the article actually forgets to mention is that 3.2.0 also is the
official release for the new HTTP API for managing Foxx services:
[https://docs.arangodb.com/3.2/HTTP/Foxx/Management.html](https://docs.arangodb.com/3.2/HTTP/Foxx/Management.html)

We're hoping to backport most of it to 3.1 and already support it in the
latest release of the JavaScript driver. This should make automated
deployments considerably easier. You can literally install, configure and
distribute a service with a single line of `curl` now.

Full disclosure: I'm one of the core developers working on ArangoDB Foxx.

~~~
princetman
Semi-related to Foxx, is it now possible to add/remove coordinators
dynamically to cluster? In other words, can we now scale out Foxx services
easily if load increases?

~~~
pluma
It's trivial to add additional coordinators and removing coordinators no
longer has a chance of affecting Foxx because the authority for the deployed
services now lies with the database servers rather than the coordinators --
the coordinators are now fully disposable.

Be sure to check out this short demo of the Cluster Starter:

[https://www.arangodb.com/fault-tolerant-
foxx/](https://www.arangodb.com/fault-tolerant-foxx/)

------
calrain
Great news, I've been using ArangoDB for over a year and this upgrade is
great, ArangoDB is shaping up to be a 'Giant Killer'.

The new automated deployment options for Foxx as well as the better memory
management with RocksDB are highlights for me.

~~~
graetzer
Thanks! I hope we will get some good feedback for all our new features

------
ifcologne
Congrats, ArangoDB team!

Reading through the release notes and related blog posts lead to several wow's
and nods.

Especially the satellite collection feature that allows local joins in cluster
mode sounds promising. Can't wait to learn from successful real world
implementations.

Hope to find some time to get used to all those new features announced today.

------
akkidx
One point that is still missing here and I have been very excited about is
trying out Pregel! Distributed graph processing is something I have really
always wanted. Thanks a lot to the team for adding this.

------
allandubey
Awesome news! Go Arango team

------
princetman
I wonder if they improved Cluster setup with this release. If you tried
without DC/OS, it was painful experience. Arangodb Starter was definitely a
step in right direction.

~~~
fceller
Hi, it's Frank from ArangoDB. We have now included the starter in the package.
It is now possible to start a cluster with a single command line. For example,
to start a test cluster on a single machine, "arangodb --starter.local" is all
you need to type. Starting on 3 machines requires a "arangodb" on the first
machine and "arangodb --dataDir=./dbX --join serverX1" on the others.

~~~
princetman
Thanks Frank. I wonder if Web Fronted is in order akin to Counchbase setup
process. Ultimately CLI tools are of course the king of the Ops world when
maintaining clusters. Simple Web app can go long way though for attracting new
users. First impression matters. My 2c.

------
steiner_j
Congrats on shipping! I wonder if RocksDB could be the right choice for small
to midscale IoT scenarios? Anyone has an opinion on that?

~~~
neunhoef
I think yes. The RocksDB engine is much better than the old engine in
situations in which the stored data is larger than the available RAM. It all
depends on the concrete queries issued but in general I would say: "Definitely
yes!"

------
jacobferrero
I use ArangoDB for all my projects, big, medium, and small. Happy to see great
new stuff.

------
maxpert
Would like to hear who used it in production and what type of scale that DB is
handling.

~~~
omidniteo
Luca from ArangoDB here... feel free to reach out to me at first at
arangodb.com... we've lot of production users and customers

~~~
a012
Why not just talk here where there are a lot of people share the same
interests than redirect them to your website?

~~~
omidniteo
Good point... the public references are here: [https://www.arangodb.com/why-
arangodb/case-studies/](https://www.arangodb.com/why-arangodb/case-studies/)
just wanted to offer a more personal approach... also, some of the people
shared their reviews on
[https://www.g2crowd.com/products/arangodb/reviews](https://www.g2crowd.com/products/arangodb/reviews)

------
MauroJunior
Amazing, this release has many features that I was waiting for, I already
switch my project from MongoDB to ArangoDB, but I still missing realtime
features, or a least a tailable cursor like in MongoDB... But even so, it's
worth it!

~~~
Simran-B
For single node setups you could try arangochair:
[https://www.arangodb.com/2017/03/arangochair-tool-
listening-...](https://www.arangodb.com/2017/03/arangochair-tool-listening-
changes-arangodb/)

